# Tofu



## choseck (May 3, 2007)

I've never tried tofu, but am kind of curious.  Does anyone have any tips or recommendations?  As in what kind to get - what to avoid - and the best way (healthiest) to prepare?  Thanks for you help!


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 4, 2007)

Marinade it. It has no flavor otherwise.

I put it in stir fries chopped up in small pieces.

It isn't healthy, but I like the fried tofu with peanut sauce at Thai restaurants


----------



## msmack (May 4, 2007)

definatly marinade it!! You can also marinade it and then coat it in poppy seeds and sesame seeds and bake it, then enjoy on a salad or dunk it in some sauce. cut it into thin strips and fry it up with a stirfry too. I LOVE TOFU! always try to get 'extra firm' variety and then wrap in paper towel and 'press' the extra liquid out. always store it immersed in water if keeping it in the fridge.  try all sorts of things with tofu! its fun!


----------



## choseck (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_definatly marinade it!! You can also marinade it and then coat it in poppy seeds and sesame seeds and bake it, then enjoy on a salad or dunk it in some sauce. cut it into thin strips and fry it up with a stirfry too. I LOVE TOFU! always try to get 'extra firm' variety and then wrap in paper towel and 'press' the extra liquid out. always store it immersed in water if keeping it in the fridge.  try all sorts of things with tofu! its fun!_

 
great!  i love the tips, i'll definitely try them out.  i was thinking of doing a stir-fry type thing, but i'll definitely marinade the tofu now instead of just tossing it in


----------



## mskitchmas (May 4, 2007)

i love tofu... i recommend (like msmack) buying the extra-firm, then slice into 5-6 pieces, lay out on papertowels and press for about 1/2 hour. First give a spritz of non-stick cooking spray (or olive oil). Then coat in garlic powder, salt, pepper and lots of dill. Then repeat on other side. Then roast (broil) in toaster oven (you can do in regular oven or even outdoor grill) until lightly browned, (be sure to flip 1/2 way) It will be all crispy and delicious on outside and creamy yumminess on the inside. 

I'll eat a serving while warm, and then cut the rest into cubes and toss on my salad greens.

yum.


----------



## aprilprincesse (May 15, 2007)

I use tofu in stir fry, the first few times I cut it really small so it just blended in.  I like it in Miso soup, just water, miso paste, mushrooms, onions and a dash of soy sauce - and the miso is pretty good for you too.


----------



## eco (May 16, 2007)

I prefer to bake the tofu (healthier) but when I decide to fry, I use a large ziplock bag, put in a mix of preferred spices (to your taste) along with either cornstarch, flour, or a mix of the two.  then carefully (with tongs) place in a small pan with 1/2 inch of veg. oil, turning to cook all sides.  

like the above posters mentioned, I prefer extra firm, and I wrap it in layers of papertowels and then put plastic wrap over top, then a heavy book, to press out the maximum amount of water.  If you do not get a good amount of the water out when frying, it will splatter at you instantly.  

my favorite tofu at a restaurant is cut into cubes, and dipped in tempura batter, then fried... with a ponzu style dipping sauce-- verrrry good!

another yummy thing I tried (which was really easy) was I bought a spice pack from a brand called "a taste of thai" or something like that in the grocery store-- the label called it "spicy peanut bake" and it's meant to coat chicken or seafood before baking.  it works great on tofu, and the tofu was sticky enough for it to coat.  I bake it on parchment paper because it's easier to get off than on a pan alone or with foil.  

if you have access to a grill, try marinading it and then grilling slices of it.


----------



## Kisbee (May 16, 2007)

You can also marinade it in soy sauce and rice vinegar or any of your favourite liquids, then brown it in a frying pan (add the marinade at the end and reduce to make a sauce if you want).

If you boil it briefly it's meant to make it more firm as well.

Personally I like it raw and plain too, but that's probably not normal..


----------



## Taj (May 16, 2007)

You should try the Japanese style, Cold Tofu !  Easy to prepare and lowest calories plus best nutritional value !
Get your tofu from the freezer and slice into cubes (sizze to your liking).  Slice half of your ginger and squeeze juice from the other half.  Pour melting ice cubes into bowl and add your ginger slices and juice, then your Tofu.  soya sauce to taste.  Its refreshing and wwonderful !


----------



## Taj (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_You should try the Japanese style, Cold Tofu !  Easy to prepare and lowest calories plus best nutritional value !
Get your tofu from the freezer and slice into cubes (sizze to your liking).  Slice half of your ginger and squeeze juice from the other half.  Pour melting ice cubes into bowl and add your ginger slices and juice, then your Tofu.  soya sauce to taste.  Its refreshing and wwonderful !_

 
Sorry, add lemon juice to make it zesty 1


----------



## xbeatofangelx (May 16, 2007)

I love tofu. I eat it all the time. Actually... if you freeze it overnight, say, the texture completely changes. Instead of being smooth inside, it has the texture of a sponge. Not kidding! 

I usually just stir-fry it with vegetables, with a little salt.


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 16, 2007)

you might laugh but if you know how to make fried rice, substitute the egg and chop up the tofu really fine and dump it into your friend rice.  it was kinda funny 'cause i have a couple of roommates that hated tofu and one day i had substituted it and made it for lunch for myself.  My roommates came and ate the rest..when i came back looking for it..i went up to them and told them that the disgusting thing they normally complain about and the "random" item they were raving about was the same thing.  Now they eat Tofu *lOL*.  

Another good way to do it is, cut the tofu into good size squares, stuff them with beef, put them into a pan, poor some Oster sauce over them and let them cook until a nice golden and when the meat is good and serve. Very good dish.


----------

